

Baby monitors and webcams from UK homes and businesses hacked by Russians - TaliaNa
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/baby-monitors-cctv-cameras-and-webcams-from-uk-homes-and-businesses-hacked-and-uploaded-onto-russian-website-9871830.html

======
ainiriand
Not hacked by Russians, they are poorly configured by its users and mostly
open to the public. This is misleading.

